# Hip pain after snowboarding.



## Music Moves (Jan 23, 2009)

I have the same thing at the moment. You actually described it exactly. I've been riding for a long time, but it could still be for the same reason. I thought that I may have tweaked it in a fall from jumps or jibs, but I'm not sure. 

I've noticed in the past couple of weeks that it isn't going anywhere. In fact, I'm limping around work today. What did you discover with yours?


----------



## Music Moves (Jan 23, 2009)

From eMedicine:

Hip Dislocation: eMedicine Sports Medicine

Frequency

United States

Up to 70% of all hip dislocations are due to motor vehicle accidents. Very little documentation concerning the occurrence of hip dislocations during sporting events exists. American football and rugby are the sports in which hip dislocations have been most widely reported.6 An estimated 3% of all football injuries involve hip fracture or dislocation. *Rugby, followed by alpine skiing and snowboarding, is the sport with the second highest number of hip dislocations*.6 

One study found rates of hip dislocation with or without fracture of the hip joint *significantly higher in snowboarders than skiers over a 10-year period (5 times higher in snowboarders than in skiers)*,7 and one case each of hip dislocation has been documented in the literature in competitive gymnastics and professional basketball.1,5 Case reports also exist of hip dislocations and fractures in racecar drivers and equestrians.10


Side note: I think mine has come from spins.


----------



## Glitchdj (Feb 5, 2009)

Try to blow hard on the back of your hand (on the side you're having this pain) and see if a bump appears in the area where it's hurting.


----------



## Music Moves (Jan 23, 2009)

Glitchdj said:


> Try to blow hard on the back of your hand (on the side you're having this pain) and see if a bump appears in the area where it's hurting.


? .


----------



## Glitchdj (Feb 5, 2009)

Music Moves said:


> ? .


Inguinal hernia - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

A friend of mine got it while snowboarding and that's the way to discover it (by putting pressure on your body)


----------



## Music Moves (Jan 23, 2009)

Glitchdj said:


> Inguinal hernia - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> A friend of mine got it while snowboarding and that's the way to discover it (by putting pressure on your body)


This is a very different situation you are addressing. We're discussing hip injuries, not hernias.


----------



## Glitchdj (Feb 5, 2009)

LogicX said:


> like right in the crease where my leg meets my body (except deep inside).


And that's where my bud's pain was. I can't feel your pain so I'm just guessing. It's not a real hernia too, I'm talking more about a rupture. But I can't find the words in English to describe it.


----------



## justdust (Jan 27, 2009)

Could be a tear in the tendons that surround the top of your femur next to the hip joint or in the cartilage that lines your hip joint.


----------



## kolasakyle (Dec 26, 2021)

LogicX said:


> So I went snowboarding for the first time this week. I had one really bad fall backwards onto my head (good thing I had a helmet on) which left me with a stiff neck for a couple days, but that is almost completely better now. But now a new pain has popped up; my hip. I went on Friday, but other than extremely minor aches every now and then in my hip, I barely even noticed that it was hurting. Then yesterday, about halfway through the day, my hip started hurting really bad, like right in the crease where my leg meets my body (except deep inside). It now hurts when I walk or put pressure on it. It's just so strange because there was nothing for 3 days and then all the sudden it flared up into really bad pain. I remember having similar pain just from going downhill on my snowboard and putting pressure on my front foot.
> 
> 
> If it get's worse I will be going to a doctor, but I was wondering if anyone had experience with this type of injury from snowboarding, or knows why it would flare up 3 days later after almost no pain at all.



this is exactly what’s happening with me. you described my exact situation. I hit my head hard and my neck was stiff and a couple other things hurt for 3 days and then my hips starting aching out of nowhere. I know it’s ten years later lol so you probably won’t respond but did you ever find out how to treat them.


----------



## haaangao (12 mo ago)

kolasakyle said:


> this is exactly what’s happening with me. you described my exact situation. I hit my head hard and my neck was stiff and a couple other things hurt for 3 days and then my hips starting aching out of nowhere. I know it’s ten years later lol so you probably won’t respond but did you ever find out how to treat them.


Same here…I’m on a snowboarding vacation rn and this happened to me on my 2nd day riding. My first day was 5 days ago and I guess I had two pretty bad falls and hit my head. Just wanted to see if anyone happened to find any solutions to the pain


----------



## arbroadbent (Sep 14, 2019)

WOW, I read the original posts, kinda funny. But this could be multifactorial. Probably a tendonitis type pain based on the descriptions given above. If you start using something (like your hip or hip flexors) and an inflammatory condition starts to develop, your body can usually do pretty good the first few days because your stressing it a little at a time. Then as you continue to stress it and don't give it rest, you get a bigger inflammatory response. [I AM WAAAYYY OVER SIMPLIFYING THIS TO MAKE MY POINT]...... Tendonitis is probably the most likely scenerio, followed by a small muscle injury or tendon tear. Treatment is basically the same, rest, ice, compression (like an ace wrap) and elevate (get the swelling to go away).
The discussion above mentioned hernias, and I'd say the most common type of hernia in males is an inguinal hernia, so yes this could cause pain in the hip or groin area, but usually that is associated with a bulge. Hernias can be non painful but if acute can cause pain (again due to acute inflammation). 
The hip dislocation theory above, just made me laugh. If you have a hip dislocation, even a hip subluxation (goes in then out) you are going to know and won't be able to carry on with anything, walking or even boarding. 
So the differential is wide and probably seeing a doc is not a bad option. They'd be able to pinpoint the area of pain/tenderness and probably give you a fairly quick answer. 

BUT..... if you wanted to wait it out or treat conservatively, an anti-inflammatory medication such as Motrin or Aleve would probably help. If it is an acute inflammatory condition (and it likely is) then ice to the area that is sore would be helpful to decrease inflammation. In college I used to get hip flexor tendonitis and would where a compression brace around my hip. I played soccer and every time I would go to kick the ball I would get quite severe pain in the hip region. The likely mechanism with snowboarding would be overuse and probably a small thing that initiated the process. 

Good luck. By no way is this meant to be medical advice, just what I know. Take it as you will.


----------

